# Dog Body Language



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I can across an article that spoke of dog body language so I thought I share.
Dog Body Language: Eyes, Ears, Tails, and More


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Interesting read.*


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

That was a great read. Louie does the dominant posture quite often when outside and seeing other dogs or critters.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm going to read it, as soon as I get some time. I always wonder what they're thinking!!Thanks for posting it !


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Great Post.*
*Yogi Has Some Ways Of Changing His Stance.*
*He has a Few Moves here and there. Saying Iam the Man Look At Me.*


----------

